# Workhorse Products Offers Flashback Shuttle Flash Cure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you tired of having to dedicate a print head to a flash cure unit? If you’d like to actually print eight colors on your eight-color automatic, consider the Flashback, a specially designed flash-cure unit that mounts on any Freedom or Javelin press made by Workhorse Products.

For the first time, you can print, flash, and cool all on the same head. The Flashback uses a shuttle system to automatically slide its thin quartz element between the garment and screen. At a temperature of 1000 degrees, it flashes the design and then automatically returns to its starting position. After each flash, the garment is cooled with built-in turbo fans. 

One of the Flashback’s most unique features is the four modes that can be set to accommodate any type of print job.

For a standard single flash, it will print one stroke, then flash. If a double stroke is needed for better coverage, the press and flash can be set to stroke twice and flash once. It also can be set to print one stroke, flash, and print another stroke without a second flash; or print, flash, print, and flash again for a super bright white underbase. The Flashback also can be used as a conventional in-head flash keeping the benefits of flashing and cooling at the same station.

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779; (602) 437-2305.


----------

